# Insignia DVD 800 Nav



## Kennymorris (Apr 5, 2013)

OK, its got me baffled. I have read in all my instructions that ALL vauxhall's car audio units come with Bluetooth?

Now I press the phone button and all it does is mute the sound:banghead:

I press the config button there is nothing with Bluetooth:banghead::banghead:

Does it have this or not ???

Help its driving me nuts

Kenny:angry:


----------



## Kennymorris (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank-you kindly to all 80 people who viewed and not one reply..... well this was a complete waste of my time!!!!

Delete coming up


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check the manual and speak with the dealer http://www.vauxhall.co.uk/content/d...wMerivaOwnersManualInfotainmentManJan2010.pdf
insignia dvd800 manual pdf free ebook download from www.insigniateam.com


----------

